# PHP 5 auf Suse Webserver



## itseit (26. September 2006)

Hi,

ich hab einen Webserver mit root zugriff.

Nun soll da php5 drauf, leider geht das nicht. Auch die rpm versionen aus dem Internert haben nichts gebracht.

Weis jemand rat?

Wenn ich es per Hand Installiere, kommt das er das apche verzeichniss nicht finden kann.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2006)

Du musst den Pfad zu apxs angeben.

Und natuerlich moechte ich Dich bitten auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.
Ausserdem waere es ganz schoen wenn Du die oben zu finden Wortvergewaltigungen wie z.B. *apche* und *isntallieren* ausbesser koenntest. Und wenn Du dann schonmal dabei bist, kannst Du ja auch gleich die Gross- und Kleinschreibung korrigieren.


----------

